#  Erste Hilfe >   Hausmittel gegen Migräne? >

## HelgaJupp

Liebe Leser,  
da das Thema heute im Gesprächskreis aufkam und ich leider keine Antwort darauf wusste, würde es mich interessieren, ob Sie Hausmittel kennen, mit denen eine Migräneattacke (gerade bei Kindern) gelindert werden kann.  
Ich persönlich kenne nur, dass das Kühlen von Stirn und/oder Nacken Linderung verschaffen kann. 
Haben Sie andere Erfahrungen?  
Herzlichst, 
Ihre Helga

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Helga,
meine Freundin hat selber oft die Rescue-Tropfen von den Bach-Blüten eingenommen, um ihre Migräne gar nicht erst so hoch aufkommen zu lassen. Auch ihrem Sohn hat sie die Rescue gegeben.
Für Kinder soll das ohne Alkohol sein, da gibt es in der Apotheke mittlerweile schon Rescue-Lutschpastillen.

----------


## Pianoman

Migräne - als neurologische Erkrankung - ist nur im geringen Maße mit nichtmedikamentöser Therapien bzw. durch Placebo-Verfahren (Homöopathie, Bachblüten u.ä.) zu behandeln.  
Angesichts der mit einem Migräneanfall verbundenen, erheblichen Beschwerden, ist es kaum sinnvoll, auf die konventionelle wissenschaftsmedizinische Therapie zu verzichten. Migräne ist keine Krankheit für Hausmittel.    
Begleitende Maßnahmen, die möglicherweise Erfolg zeigen (aber nicht ausreichend evaluiert sind) sind Entspannungsverfahren, Reizabschirmung oder das Kühlen von Kopf und Stirn.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe selber lange Zeit unter Migräne gelitten. 
Ich habe mich in diesen Fällen immer mit massiven Schmerzmitteln (zum Teil auch BTM), dunklen Räumen, Ruhe und Infusionen beholfen!
Das alles auf anraten und als einzige mögliche Therapie meines Arztes. 
Das was dir Nachtigall geschrieben hat, ist es tut mir Leid der blanke Unsinn!
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn ich Alkohol trinken will dann tue ich das in anderer Form (Rotwein/ Bier...)
Als versteckter Alkoholiker ist das aber sicherlich ganz geschickt, da man so seinen Level halten kann!
Lollis gibt es bessere und günstigere..... 
Immer wieder auftretende starke Kopfschmerzen oder Migräne gehören IMMER medizinisch abgeklärt.
Eine entsprechende Therapie wird dann mit dem Arzt zusammen erarbeitet.

----------


## HelgaJupp

Liebe Nachtigall, vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Von diesen Rescue-Tropfen habe ich schon in verschiedensten Zusammenhängen viel gehört.  
Lieber Pianoman, Lieber Patientenschubser, ebenso vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten. Dass jede Krankheit medizinisch indiziert gehört, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Nicht umsonst ist es immer mein Rat an jeden, der mir diesbezüglich eine Frage stellt, umgehend zum (Fach-)Arzt zu gehen und die Sachlage abklären zu lassen. 
Jedoch fragte ich nicht nach einer allgemeinen Indikation, sondern um Hausmittelchen, die als "erste Hilfe" einen Migräneanfall lindern können. Ich betone gezielt die Linderung, nicht die Heilung, zumal diese bei Migräne ja leider Gottes ohnehin so gut wie nicht denkbar ist.  
Um die Entstehungssituation meiner Frage näher zu erläutern, kann ich Ihnen erzählen, dass in meinem Frauengesprächskreis die Rede auf die Migräne-Thematik kam. Eine Bekannte sagte daraufhin, sie nehme Nelkentee, eine andere sprach von kühlen Umschlägen auf Stirn und Nacken. Letztere Methode war mir auch bekannt. Nun wollte ich lediglich erfahren, ob es noch andere Hausmittel gibt, die helfen können.  
Ich habe mich auch im Internet umgehen und kam auf folgende Internetseiten: http://www.alles-ueber-migraene.de/vorbeugung-und-behandlung/hausmittel-gegen-migraene-und-kopfschmerzen/ http://www.gegen-migraene.de/mittel-gegen-migraene/ http://www.misterinfo.com/publish/beauty-und-gesundheit/medizin/hausmittel-gegen-migraene-machen-sie-wieder-fit 
Da sich doch einige der genannten Mittel doppeln, frage ich mich nun, ob diese hilfreich sind. Bei anderen Mitteln wie dem von der letztgenannten Seite angeratenen Kaffeekonsum habe ich jedoch wiederum schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gehört.  
Es würde mich freuen, wenn noch andere Personen ihren Erfahrungsbericht nennen und meine persönliche medizinische Neugier auf diesen Punkt befriedigen könnten.  
Herzlichst, 
Ihre Helga

----------


## HelgaJupp

Liebe Mitleser, ich sehe gerade, dass ich leider wieder in meinem siezenden Sprachgebrauch zurückgefallen bin. Ich bitte um Nachsicht und entschuldige mich bei Euch.  
Alles Liebe, 
Ihre Helga

----------


## Nachtigall

Das, was ich geschrieben habe, ist nicht der blanke Unsinn, das möchte ich zurückweisen.
Ich habe nur die Erfahrungen anderer wiedergegeben. Wenn man an die Wirkung von Bach-Blüten nicht glaubt, ist das die eine Sache. Und ich will auch niemandem einreden, dass das nun unbedingt helfen muss. Wenn das meiner Freundin und ihrem Sohn geholfen hat und sie mir das gesagt hat, dann ist es kein blanker Unsinn, das weiterzugeben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ist es doch! Nachtigall. 
Wenn überhaupt hat nur der Glaube (!?) geholfen...  

> Die Bach Rescue Tropfen sind ein Kombinationsmittel aus fünf Blüten  wildwachsender Pflanzen (Star of Bethlehem, Clematis, Cherry Plum,  Impatiens, Rock Rose). Die Blüten werden nach den exakten Vorgaben von  Dr.Bach aufbereitet. Zu den wässrigen Auszügen wird ein bestimmtes  Quellwasser hinzugefügt. Mit Alkohol konserviert man diese und füllt das  Konzentrat schließlich in kleinen Flaschen ab.

 Soso, interessant....   

> Man gibt vier Tropfen des Konzentrates in ein Glas Wasser und trinkt  dies schluckweise bis sich eine Entspannung einstellt. In akuten  Schockzuständen, wie zum Beispiel der Nachricht über den Tod eines  nahestehenden Menschen, ist es auch möglich die vier Tropfen unverdünnt  einzunehmen. Selbst bei Bewußtlosigkeit können dem Betreffenden die  Notfalltropfen direkt verabreicht werden. Mittlerweile kann man auch  Rescue Bonbons (Notfallbonbons) in der Apotheke erhalten.

  Quelle für beide Zitate 
Ahja, es wird sogar bei Bewußtlosigkeit empfohlen!!!!
Wo gibt es den so was :Huh?: ? 
Als Dosierung nimmt man von dem ohnehin schon bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verdünnten Zeugs 4 Tropfen und verdünnt diese weiter in einem Glas Wasser (muss das kein bestimmtes sein?).. 
Es ist übrigens egal was man trinkt! 
Wenn ich ein Glas Wasser (nix anderes sind dann diese HokusPokusTropfen-Bonbons-Lollis...) langsam und schluckweise zu mir nehme entspanne ich mich auch.
Denn ich konzentriere mich auf diesen Akt!

----------


## Pianoman

@HelgaJupp   

> Liebe Nachtigall, vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Von diesen  Rescue-Tropfen habe ich schon in verschiedensten Zusammenhängen viel  gehört.

 Ich hätte da für Sie noch ein paar weitere Infomationsquellen:   Bach-Blütentherapie  Bachblüten  Bachblütentherapie 
Weiterhin: Nach einem einschlägigen Urteil des OLG Hamburg  (mehrfach durch andere Gerichte bestätigt)  sind die hier angesprochenen Bachblüten / Rescue-Tropfen keine  "Arzneimittel", sondern als Lebensmittel einzustufen. 
Sie unterliegen u.a. dem LMBG, Aussagen zu (angeblichen) Heilwirkungen sind untersagt.   Gerichte und Umfrage besttigen: Bach-Blten sind Lebensmittel / Vertrieb und Prsentation in Apotheken ist zulssig | Hogan Lovells | Presseportal.de  Artikel drucken - juravendis Rechtsanwälte - Von Blüten und Mythen: Neue Vermarktungschancen für Bachblütenprodukte   
Wenn Sie sich eine umfassenden Überblick über die Therapiemöglichkeiten bei Migräne verschaffen wollen, geht´s hier zur Startseite der DMKG:  Herzlich Willkommen | Deutsche Migräne- und Kopfschmerz-Gesellschaft e.V.

----------


## Pianoman

> Wenn man an die Wirkung von Bach-Blüten nicht glaubt, ist das die eine  Sache. Und ich will auch niemandem einreden, dass das nun unbedingt  helfen muss. Wenn das meiner Freundin und ihrem Sohn geholfen hat und  sie mir das gesagt hat, dann ist es kein blanker Unsinn, das  weiterzugeben...

 Es ist blanker Unsinn. Oder besser, es ist eine Aussage ohne Bedeutung.  
Im ersten Beitrag haben Sie geschrieben:  
Hallo Helga,
meine Freundin hat selber oft die Rescue-Tropfen von den Bach-Blüten  eingenommen, um *ihre Migräne gar nicht erst so hoch aufkommen* zu lassen.  Auch* ihrem Sohn* hat sie die Rescue gegeben. 
Wie kann ihre Freundin beurteilen 
- wie der Migräne-Anfall ohne Rescue-Tropfen verlaufen wäre?
- ob der Kopfschmerz überhaupt ein echter Migräneanfall war?
- wie es sich im Kopf ihres Kindes angefühlt hat? 
Solche anekdotischen Aussagen sind die Dauerrechtfertigung der Alternativheiler. Überprüft man die Behauptungen in tragfähigen Studien, bleibt davon üblicherweise nichts über.

----------


## Myriam

Migräne ist nach meiner Meinung tatsächlich nicht so ohne weiteres zu beheben. Meine Mutter hat sich bei einem Migräneanfall ins Bett gelegt, die Läden geschlossen und ein essigfeuchtes Tuch auf die Stirn gelegt. Und selbstverständlich hat sie Schmerztabletten genommen.
Ob ich selbst auch Migräne hatte, weiß ich gar nicht. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich tagelang ein Kopfweh, bei dem man fürchten mußte, irgendwann überzuschnappen. Natürlich habe auch ich Schmerztabletten genommen und irgendwie die Hoffnung in mir festgesetzt, daß es zu Zeiten des Klimakteriums verschwinden wird. Und in dieser starken Form ist es verschwunden. Den Rest verdächtige ich, mit der Wirbelsäule zusammen zu hängen. Heute passe ich sehr auf mit den Schmerztabletten. Zumal ich sie für vieles bräuchte, auch für das gesamte Skelett. Aber viel Hilfe verspüre ich nach der Einnahme nicht. Und drum nehme ich nur welche, wenn ich einfach etwas Linderung haben muß, um arbeiten zu können.
@ pianoman
Der Alkohol in den Bachblüten wird mit Sicherheit überbewertet. Übrigens habe ich diese auch schon bei meinen Hunden angewandt, solange ich welche hatte. Und - o Wunder - sie reagierten auf die "Placebo-Tropfen" sehr gut! Nur schade, daß sie gar nicht wußten, daß sie Tropfen bekommen haben. Da aber mein Berner/Golden-Retriver-Mischling so gescheit war, daß er an der Tür läutete, wenn er rein wollte, hat er vielleicht auch mitbekommen, daß er Medizin im Trinkwasser hat?  :c_laugh:  
Wieviel Alkohol schon in den Präparaten ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich selbst nehme überhaupt keinen Alkohol dazu. 
Und wenn man schon immer vom "Geld machen" redet. Ich verschenke sie.
Aber: Ich denke schon, daß sie bei Migräne, die nicht ausschließlich psychischen Ursprungs ist, tatsächlich nicht viel ausrichten können.
Herzliche Grüße an alle
Myriam

----------


## HelgaJupp

Liebe Myriam, danke für deine Erfahrungen. Genau auf so etwas hatte ich gehofft - ein essigfeuchtes Tuch war mir neu.  
Liebe Grüße, deine Helga

----------


## Pianoman

> *
> Meine Mutter* hat sich bei einem Migräneanfall ins Bett gelegt, die Läden  geschlossen und *ein essigfeuchtes Tuch* auf die Stirn gelegt. Und*  selbstverständlich hat sie Schmerztabletten* genommen.

  

> Liebe Myriam, danke für *deine* Erfahrungen. Genau auf so etwas hatte ich gehofft - *ein essigfeuchtes Tuch* war mir neu.

 
a) Was meinen Sie, Frau Jupp, was hat da -* essigfeuchtes Tuch* oder* Schmerztablette* - tatsächlich geholfen? 
b) Und warum haben Sie wohl bisher* nichts* von essigfeuchten Tücher - als Hausmittel - bei der Migränetherapie gehört?

----------


## Myriam

@pianoman
Immer drauf auf die Kleinen :Patsch: . Ich habe in meinem Beitrag nicht behauptet, daß das essigfeuchte Tuch geholfen hat. Ich weiß auch nicht, wo Mutter dieses Mittel her hatte. Ich selbst hatte es nie angewendet. Warum wohl?? 
Ich hätte sicher auch Probleme mit meinen Augen bekommen, wenn ich das gemacht hätte.
Nach meiner Meinung muß man Migräne einfach durchstehen.
Herzlichst Myriam :emot33_zipped:

----------


## Pianoman

@Myriam 
Mir ging´s eher um Frau Jupps Reaktion:    

> Genau auf so etwas hatte ich gehofft - *ein essigfeuchtes Tuch* war mir neu.

----------


## Muschel

Essigfeuchte Tücher kühlen vielleicht ein bißchen länger als normal feuchte Tücher. Keine Ahnung, könnte es mir nur vorstellen.  
Ich hab selber viele Jahre an sehr starker und sehr häufiger Migräne gelitten, die nur mit starken verschreibungspflichtigen Triptanen und natürlich unter regelmäßiger Betreuung des behandelnden Arztes in den Griff zu bekommen war, also in Anfallssituationen.  
Erstmal sollte - auch bei einem Kind - überhaupt mal ärztlicherseits abgeklärt werden, ob es wirklich Migräne ist oder aber eine von den anderen Kopfschmerzarten. Dazu könnte man als erstes den Kinderarzt befragen, im nächsten Schritt einen Neurologen, der sich mit den verschiedenen Kopfschmerzen auskennt, auch neurologische Ambulanzen oder spezielle Migränesprechstunden an den Unikliniken könnten hier eine Diagnose sichern.  
Gerade bei Kindern wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit Hausmitteln jeglicher Art.  
Eine Bekannte nimmt einen sehr starken Espresso mit einer halben ausgepressten Zitrone zu sich, wenn sie merkt, es fängt an. Aber auch damit läßt sich Madame Migräne nicht immer aufhalten oder vertreiben, sie nimmt dann natürlich ihre Migränemedikation.  
Alternativmedizinisch meinen zwar viele Heilpraktiker sie könnten die Migräne behandeln mit allerlei dubiosem Kram, aber in meinen Augen ist das Geldmacherei, wie so vieles anderes auch in diesem Bereich.  
Gruß, Muschel

----------


## Myriam

Na, jetzt hängt Euch doch nicht so am essigfeuchten Tuch auf. Ich hatte ja nur geschildert, wie meine Mutter einem Migräne-Anfall zu begegnen versuchte. Und es kam auch ganz klar zur Geltung, daß das essigfeuchte Tuch eine Begleitung war, nämlich zu ihren - sehr starken - Schmerzmitteln. 
Als Heilmittel habe ich das ef-Tuch nicht dargestellt.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## katzograph

Ich hätte da noch was ganz alternativistisches: Kuscheln! 
Bei Untersuchungen wurde festgestellt, dass auch bei ziemlich heftigen Kopfschmerzattacken, kuscheln sehr gut wirksam ist.
Nachteil : Der Arzt darf das nicht mit jedem, man braucht immer eine 2. Person dazu, die Krankenkasse zahlt das nicht und es macht sehr schnell hochgradig süchtig. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe, bin ich wirklich froh wenn ich meine Ruhe habe!
Mir wäre es mehr als zu viel wenn mich dann noch jemand in den Arm nimmt....

----------


## Myriam

Da kann ich Patientenschubser nur recht geben. Es stört jedes Wort, wieviel mehr noch eine Berührung.
Nur hatte ich das Gefühl, Katzograph hat diesen Beitrag als Späßchen gemeint?
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie auch immer, mir wäre es zu viel.
Kann ja sein das es jemand mag...

----------


## Kromi

Also, generell gegen Kopfschmerzen oder Migräne würde ich vorab versuchen, den jeweiligen Raum dunkel zu halten, den Raum lüften, alles aus zu machen (kein TV, PC, Musik, etc.), die Augen zu schließen und dann versuchen mich zu entspannen.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo, 
als "Hausmittel" kann ich Pfefferminzöl empfehlen, äußerlich aufgebracht auf Schläfen und Nacken wirkt es kühlend und entspannend, Vorsicht nicht in die Augen bringen 
gruß gisie

----------


## Lulono

Oh, Pfefferminzöl, das habe ich nie gehört, werde es aber mal probieren, falls ich pms-bedingt wieder mit Migräne zu tun haben sollte.

----------


## spokes

wirkt bei mir "nur" bei normalen Kopfschmerzen.  
Man sagte mir, man kann das Pfefferminzöl (naturreines!!) wie eine 500mg Paracetamol "einplanen".

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Ich habe da eine ganz neue Erkenntnis:
Bereits seit jungen Jahren hatte ich fast ständig Kopfschmerzen. Im Beruf mußte ich mir manchmal mit mehr als zwei Tabletten die Arbeitsfähigkeit erhalten. Als ich dann schon in einem Alter "jenseits von Gut und Böse" war, haben die Kopfschmerzen etwas nachgelassen, bzw. wurden sie etwas seltener. Aber noch immer waren sie halt da. Vor Wochen habe ich nun festgestellt, daß ich schlecht auf Schmerztabletten reagiere. Ich bekam sie allerdings wegen einer Verletzung verschrieben, nicht für das Kopfweh. 
Ich bekam Beschwerden am Herzen.  Daraufhin hat mir ein Orthopäde ein Psychopharmaca anstatt Schmerzmittel verschrieben. Dieses habe ich einfach nicht genommen, weil ich (für mich) ein Gegner dieser Dinge bin. Ich nehme auch niemals Schlafmittel. Kurzum, ich habe nun seit Monaten überhaupt kein Schmerzmittel mehr eingenommen. Und siehe da: Meine Kopfschmerzen kommen und "gehen", wie eh und je. Also warte ich jetzt einfach ab, bis sie wieder gehen. 
Herzlichst 
Ruhebärbele :Zwinker:

----------


## heike_sw

Also ich habe mit Minzöl auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einfach auf die Schläfen auftragen und wirken lassen. Den Tipp habe ich von hier Minzöl – Hilfe aus der Natur gegen Kopfschmerzen Mein Hausarzt meinte ich kann es ja probieren, falsch machen kann da nichts. Wobei das nicht so ganz stimmt, wenn man zu viel nimmt, brennt das in den Augen. Also bitte aufpassen. Mein HA hat übrigens auch erzählt, dass die Wirkung laut seiner Fachzeitschrift, der von Paracetamol gleichzusetzen ist. Scheint also was dran zu sein.  LG Heike

----------


## isla

Also, ich mache es bei einer Migräne oder Kopfschmerzen immer so, dass ich wenn möglich mich hinlege, alles (Tv, Musik, etc) ausmache und den Raum abdunkle. Und dann halt ins Bett legen und Augen zu. Ansonsten hilft es mir manchmal auch spazieren zu gehen.

----------


## wahnsinn

Guten Tag, 
ich habe als Kind auch an Migräne gelitten.
Mir hat nur Schlaf geholfen. Nach dem Schlafen ging es mir meistens erst besser.
Am besten in einem abgedunkeltem Zimmer. Wichtig ist es auch auf eine gesunde Ernährung zu achten.
Dein Kind sollte immer ausreichend trinken. 
Alles Gute für euch!

----------


## strandlooper

Hallo Helga, 
ich hatte auch 2 Migräne-Kinder und lehnte schon vor über 20 Jahren harte Chemie für Kinder ab. Am schlimmsten bei Migräne ist ja die Übelkeit. Da ich mir bei Magen-Darm oft mit BULLRICH-Salz Tabletten geholfen habe, gab ich diese auch meinen Kindern mit ganz viel Wasser. Nach Einnahme kam ein erlösendes Aufstossen und so manch ein Pups. Die Übelkeit war weg und eine notfalls minimal nötige Gabe eines Schmerzsaftes liess die Migräne ganz schnell verschwinden. Diesen Geheimtipp habe ich mittlerweile vielen Erwachsnan weitergegeben und allen hat es bisher geholfen. 
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung im Bedarfsfall 
Gruss 
strandlooper

----------


## laiokon

Versuchen, den Verbrauch von Schmerzmitteln zu begrenzen. Sie haben nicht die Krankheit zu heilen, sondern nur die Symptome zu verbergen.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
ich wüßte gar nicht, was da wirklich helfen kann. Lindern kann es: dunkel, kühl und still zu liegen. Allerdings ist das bei Kindern wohl leichter gesagt als getan.

----------


## pieter

Versuch viel zu trinken. Damit das Blut schneller fließen kann. Auch Espresso soll wohl helfen. Der weitet die Blutbahnen, aber ist nicht für jeden was.

----------


## Äskulap

Es ist sehr unwissenschaftlich was ich behaupte / leider, und ich bin keiner der Werbung macht, meine Freundin hat viel ausprobiert.  
Am Ende war es mehr oder weniger ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel das geholfen hat:  
--> klicken Nahrungsergänzungsmittel

----------


## pruga

Wasser hilft

----------


## magdalenaT

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es auch gegen starke Migräne hilft, aber ich bade am Ende einer Kopfschmerzattacke mit wenig Wasser und nicht zu heiß in Rosmarin Aktivierungsbad von Weleda.

----------


## StefanD.

Hier gibt es ein paar allgemeine Hinweise.  Am meisten zum Thema erfährt man allerdings in solchen Foren wie z.B. das-migraeneforum.de  Kopfschmerzen und Migräne bei Kindern: Aua

----------


## dabar

eine Tasse starker Kaffee mit einem ordentlichen Schluck Zitronensaft. 
Soll gut wirken

----------


## Tamagochi

Ich kriege oft Kopfschmerzen und Migräneattacken, wenn meine Augen zu trocken sind, dann werden sie rot und jucken und dann kommen auch ganz schnell die Schmerzen im Kopf. Frische Luft hilft da nicht immer. Meistens nehme ich Augentropfen, um die Ursache zu bekämpfen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.

----------


## juce

Mir hilft bei Kopfschmerzen manchmal Kratomtee. Das ist ein Tee, der aus den Blättern des Kratombaums gewonnen wird. Ich nehme das ganz gerne bei Migräne, weil es mir von allen Mittel bisher am besten bekommt.

----------


## juce

Mir hilft bei Kopfschmerzen manchmal Kratomtee . Das ist ein Tee, der aus den Blättern des Kratombaums gewonnen wird. Ich nehme das ganz gerne bei Migräne, weil es mir von allen Mittel bisher am besten bekommt.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo  
Es ist zum narrisch werden, ich habe ständige Kopfschmerzen, Migräne kommt dann in unterschiedlichen Abständen dazu. Ich kämpfe damit seit ich mich erinnern kann. Habe leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.    :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## boki

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang, aber diese ist von allein verschwunden

----------


## Patji

Da ich selbst keine Probleme damit habe, weiß ich nicht ob es funktioniert aber ich habe mal gelesen, dass Vitalpilze dabei gut helfen sollen. Habe meiner Mutter (die leidet sehr oft an Migräne) vorgeschlagen, dass sie es mal mit Pilzen in Form  von Pulvern versuchen soll. Sie hat sich jetzt so ein Pulver namens Reishi bestellt und wills jetzt mal testen. Dabei trinkt sie täglich einen Löffel im Tee.

----------


## LeoMaier

Hallo zusammen, 
ich leider unter starke Kopfschmerzen und konnte Sie mit ätherischen Ölen deutlich mindern.

----------


## Ninna

Eine Freundin von mir leidet an Migräne. Sie setzt sich eine Haube auf und das mildert das Kompfschmerzen.

----------


## Reyk1975

Ich würde meine Augen untersuchen lassen. Bei mir war es der Fall, dass ich eine Sehschwäche hatte und deswegen auch Migräne.

----------


## GabriellaEisen

Viiiel Wasser! Gute Ernährung und regelmäßige Bewegung sollten helfen. Für alles andere würde ich immer einen Arzt konsultieren..

----------


## SophiaSch

Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern hier nur anschließen. Bei Migräne ist sehr viel trinken, viel schlafen und Ruhe, Entspannungsübungen (auch Meditation) und Sport eine gute Vorbeugung. Aber sicherheitshalber immer mit dem Arzt abklären lassen was man so machen kann  :Smiley:   
Viele Grüße, 
Sophia

----------


## dome4

Im Internet findet man sehr viele interessante Informationen über Migräne. Hier kann man zum Beispiel nachlesen was Migräne überhaupt ist und was dagegen hilft. Ich würde dir raten einen Spezialisten zu besuchen.

----------


## Santai

Ich würde einfach versuchen den Stress zu reduzieren.

----------


## orlita01

Das Problem ist hier: Es wurde im Vorfeld gar nicht abgeklärt, ob das nun wirklich Migräne war/ist 
oder nicht.

----------


## MartinaK82

Wasser trinken - früh schlafen

----------


## asmeralda

Wenn es wirklich Migräne ist, dann kann man mit Hausmitteln sowieso wenig machen.
Migräne kommt immer dann, wenn der Druck sinkt

----------


## TinaL44

viel trinken

----------


## debbymea

Viel Wasser trinken und mehr schlafen, das bringt schon was.

----------


## Kramer82

Migräne sollte man eigentlich nicht unterschätzen und
wenn man länger Kopfschmerzen hat, sollte man sich auch von
einem Neurologen untersuchen lassen, aber meistens liegt 
es einfach an dem Lebensstil.

----------


## TinaL44

Viel Trinken und nicht soviel in der Sonne sein. Ich hab zB. meinen Arzt  gefragt - der hat mir genau das gesagt.

----------


## FriedaP

Ich habe auch immer wieder mit Migräne zu kämpfen und natürlich wäre es am besten, die Trigger ausfindig zu machen und so möglichst zu verhindern dass es überhaupt zu den Beschwerden kommt. Also wie hier schon erwähnt, mal zum Neurologen schauen wenn es wirklich häufig auftritt, lange andauert und dich im Alltag einschränkt. Zum Beispiel kann das ja auch mit Unverträglichkeiten zusammenhängen oder mit anderen Faktoren, die du evtl. „leicht“ beheben kannst. Aber wenn es soweit ist und das Gewitter losgeht hilft mir am besten Dunkelheit und Ruhe, bzw. je nach Intensität manchmal auch eine sanfte, leise Musik oder Whitenoise, damit ich mich auf etwas fokussieren kann und die Gedanken nicht zu sehr wild laufen. Eine Freundin schört auf Tigerbalsam, mir reizt der aber leider die Haut. Ein feuchtes, kühles Tuch auf den Augen empfinde ich zum Beispiel als angenehmer, aber es ist ja bei jedem ein bisschen anders.

----------


## Dieter W.

Old but gold, oder so ähnlich:
zunächst mal, sollte man unterscheiden: Clusterkopfschmerzen oder Migräne, es wird oft verwechselt, logischerweise. 
Tritt der Schmerz einseitig auf und ist intensiv, nach circa 6 Minuten leichter und dann wieder zunehmend? -> Cluster
Übelkeit, erbrechen, stetiger, andauernd Schmerz -> Migräne 
Vor allem, bei Clusterkopfschmerzen, gibt es kaum eine Linderung, medizinisch, medikamentös.
Bei Migräne, kann diclofenac, Ibuprofen 800 helfen, allerdings auch nur partiell.

----------

